# Relatives Visa for sibling



## Valium (Sep 10, 2019)

Hello all,

I see that the act allows for siblings to apply for a relatives visa because they fall within second kinship. Has anybody successfully applied and received a relative visa on the basis of their siblings PR/Citizenship? 

Hope to get some responses!


----------

